# 2010 Christmas Music Thread



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXiTIsB_ADQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHioIlbnS_A[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aEEhN7_ZTw[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 1, 2010)

My all time favorite is a duet by Bing Crosby and David Bowie "Little Drummer Boy/Peace on Earth" from Crosby's Christmas Special in 1977. It's been removed from Youtube due to copyright claims by Crosby's estate.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cP26ndrmtg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkY9HtwXNU8[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1oHJR2g7Tw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grpp0kce6sc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5CaLcAA7ek[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGVNzgUxE-g[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPl2wMh396Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H9DsUwJy_A[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2010)

We grew up listening to these, complete with popping and crackling of the vinyl records ... it was great.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThYX967mONQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaiy6V7h8-E[/ame]


----------



## California Girl (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dlv8AegRQOw[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Jr-2eyRtV4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhcZ6b2FSsk[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 1, 2010)

These are hilarious -

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fW0oVaBblQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWvsP4Ik6Ng[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtqWRsnDBOM[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cubgWvBfs24]Nat[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stbbEB9O_nc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phNSBlFq_JA[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOMzFDUGkTc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 1, 2010)

Ernie S. said:


> My all time favorite is a duet by Bing Crosby and David Bowie "Little Drummer Boy/Peace on Earth" from Crosby's Christmas Special in 1977. It's been removed from Youtube due to copyright claims by Crosby's estate.





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vJp-lSv0S0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=557tQC86thA[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb2YSAVHmIE[/ame]


----------



## Colin (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E395T9Bl5TM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8179i62Wjxo[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwqinGreVzA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJOe3CXE-mA[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Dec 1, 2010)

I like the classics:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g4lY8Y3eoo]Judy[/ame]


----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdrro5JQ1L4[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kJ8kE5Kf3g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kJ8kE5Kf3g[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWBjl-jPcVM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWBjl-jPcVM[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuPitU2nJD8[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lXSf0bC_pU[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 1, 2010)

All all-time fave and _for my friend, Deb_* and all of you here.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyJOh9DrH0c[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS_TWNRy7SU[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsZGhJih5qI[/ame]


----------



## Intense (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQNirj6lbGY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JYrOMK1aDA[/ame]


----------



## Intense (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubeVUnGQOIk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUCbZhIfQbA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUCbZhIfQbA[/ame]


----------



## Intense (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKZpjoKqkGc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Colin (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOj4VDd8E08[/ame]


----------



## Intense (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL1X1ar953A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yasSkqJBytk[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 1, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUCbZhIfQbA



I also have this great and original version, Mr. Clean. Such the wonderful soul-wrenching song...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2oPio60mK4&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_fresh+div-1r-7-HM[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqNFdFbo8cA[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDQANmQO2g0[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 1, 2010)

A fun version....rotf****

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfgZH8kFAKc[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 1, 2010)

I have about 10 versions of Ave Maria but this one is my favorite by Barbara Bonney.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQVz6vuNq7s[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRW2poUfJ34[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he9BdHNrXTs[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TXxlKLCCMY[/ame]


----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXH2dUwsiGU[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sooHzHHh4kM[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck (Dec 1, 2010)

Not a Christmas tune, but a Christmas concert. 
One good reason why women should be allowed to join the Corps! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZQcMc1ycfM[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8v_4Rs3I5o[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCFCeJTEzNU[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWcq6JCL1cQ[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2010)

So many of you have found so many truly wonderful performances here--all touch my heart.

Received this in my e-mail earlier today and posted it on my Facebook page, but I think many of you will enjoy it here too.  If you are a lover of great music, wouldn't you have loved to be in this food court this day?. . . .

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXh7JR9oKVE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXh7JR9oKVE[/ame]


----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2010)

I &#9829; this thread!!


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 2, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwniUVXlkLk[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck (Dec 2, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lavd8p8Rtzc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXuTBOXTEpg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wEd8d3acjI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZbw7AsFMew[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5zaQ_vIAHE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSMjgNMdzEI[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 3, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWXqmukiD3U[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 3, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCpt27zGw9Q"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCpt27zGw9Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM-Gg5YwBNY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKagQWqr87Q[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 3, 2010)

*Repeat..don't hurt me..lol* It is a fave..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjwiwcUKK1c[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzXKWKaxt3c[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 3, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOZwvRzPvz8[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 3, 2010)

<swooon>

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNs2FQf90eI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Pu-bVrndgY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> <swooon>
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNs2FQf90eI




Dean Martin's voice ...  *double swooooooon*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 3, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3M7IR6jkpc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvD9TkNlk_I[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 3, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOZwvRzPvz8



Very pretty and moving...~Z.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 3, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szLmAPW39uE&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szLmAPW39uE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 3, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei876hXJDiI[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 3, 2010)

For AllieBaba's little boy....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_VhHqK6yoQ[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 4, 2010)

Ignore the video (Power Rangers . . really??).   I just like this version of the song and this is  the only vid I could find.  Yes, it's Hanson . . . stop laughing!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf6APG7_Qfk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szLmAPW39uE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6P3fCDQVMI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFPHIK9ann8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkI8BVplIew"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkI8BVplIew[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3M7IR6jkpc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2010)

Video is stupid - song is classic.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDNwkZPchLo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2OwM_JfGe4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G1KHc4H08w[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_D1AzlQUvw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1gnWmDwBvg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXRi-kSO-T0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI7G0FP0eCY[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wskT6YfVB6E[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzTG0fTLAlU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-zF67HbDRo[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 4, 2010)

Valerie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > My all time favorite is a duet by Bing Crosby and David Bowie "Little Drummer Boy/Peace on Earth" from Crosby's Christmas Special in 1977. It's been removed from Youtube due to copyright claims by Crosby's estate.
> ...



THANK YOU!

Here's another:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXh7JR9oKVE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pl7Wz4zdDZc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRiDr_I-mwI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzB8G38WObk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yz7vL4I0Cg[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3LD4hdYOHY[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsuXbkrA_AQ[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVzEoaOIxjM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVzEoaOIxjM[/ame]



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxcmEHHM-Ic"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxcmEHHM-Ic[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 5, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWtOXtFcwo8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 5, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sNDLiDqxsM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 5, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slTYj2h6OfY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 5, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBrjgrOUCn0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 5, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jlf---13Q0g[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 5, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsEjly3G7FI[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 6, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAzpP5Nrn60"]Westminster Choir - "O Magnum Mysterium"[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 6, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y51JyG7M3dw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cwfrMIsNns[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's another one: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSk8h1oG8nY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSk8h1oG8nY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6cfM7yQMwo[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2urNwGw1vk[/ame]


----------



## Andy_D (Dec 7, 2010)

Yoooooowlll!


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n14DOnImyjw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 7, 2010)

Christmas at Malibu 2009 - just for Neil Diamond fans

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFL5tbEqAqk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFL5tbEqAqk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1rYmzQ8C9Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vxhgo8ZUP0[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ_FlKbum7g&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ_FlKbum7g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2010)

Be sure your speakers are turned up:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k_3PtihTlo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k_3PtihTlo[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 8, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFHE0NxBJu4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 9, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZQde_1wbis[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 9, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay19dSmztP8[/ame]

When a child is born-Moody Blues


----------



## Shadow (Dec 9, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5AD4Dby51Y[/ame]

Don't need a reindeer-Moody Blues


----------



## Conspiracist (Dec 9, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK9auBEWS1I"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK9auBEWS1I[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 9, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSBc4bb3UlA[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 9, 2010)

Katy Perry singing White Christmas. ( surprise ending..lol )


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asYiJeMKWdI[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RengWX0P5KA[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 11, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSlsFDAd48I[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 11, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDeXUvWbLp8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 11, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDBMzGq1vhs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP5MwVdu3c0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 11, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW8wMMIVBFM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 11, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgX2YJ1RNNw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 11, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2wzeb09w_0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 11, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reidotmqZD8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q1zbWqO2oU[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Dec 11, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co7ZGOjGV4A&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 11, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKzvaJzItRU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 11, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf71RsyT52c[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 12, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SNQ9HvSCso[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 12, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0_So5EkM-Y[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 12, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0usWqad6No[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 12, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40v01EHrqz4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 12, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCoGDzKrfXU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 12, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLswJ0KgHFU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 12, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXgDQCxtC3Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 12, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzB8G38WObk[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 13, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VuN4P7897k[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Dec 13, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vrd9p47MPHg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 13, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyPMDD8fGeA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c2CqZISYBc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmGSHZYZ74c[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 14, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwxcFmToim8[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 14, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAckfn8yiAQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 15, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG3dexo-2Qo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 15, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO8NYJ0bZ1c[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgwsm6zLP2c[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elOfpRJ_Jak[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 16, 2010)

Got this free from iTunes.  A most excellent song and what Christmas is all about.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlR_t0z8Glg[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra6val6Vsjw[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD3_OvAXvQI[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDy3Mqm2D2Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVmjbKK6zDM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-3INb4E26k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkx_8PqoIKk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jQy_ppY2bI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmUW2pVAopc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gGRfMtbWm4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In3sApWlY1s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN37QU7yoj4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEBj2xTWVXU[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Dec 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLf0DDt3Xiw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEBj2xTWVXU



The USMB carollers?


----------



## froggy (Dec 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1VkMBi9vvw[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv5lKdyrTIg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsRJ14k_SmU[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOJb6uOF05Q[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_1CLPH9rqs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmwGHAyw6gM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PqvAdz5cYE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwNb3RQYIAQ[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpVl79bBC2I[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5zwHJ1Z4wI[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nmx3QC7n6sk[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R2_oBXpw5k[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-0WVfj76bo&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 18, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nsMHzwKBYk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 18, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrvebqA8xdM[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 18, 2010)

Merry *Christmas*, Solstice, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Season, Yadda Yadda Yadda...

(This is a multicultural thread, I only bolded Christmas because that's the real one) 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ew_k_LzQWI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 18, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSoUAAxA5wU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 19, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDZLht3difI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 19, 2010)

These guys are SO freakin' amazing!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XpoPC-eBGU[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iajdUlQRgIc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVgCOgtklew[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLTDYsvUKSE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TSbNJEeoVA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsat4e8jgHA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRljpaOe2YI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1qUQb4mtkk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w3-NX8H_tk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpgSSUOoOrQ[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Dec 20, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ilfdjno3c0A[/ame]


Christmas is coming
I'm getting fat
Cruising through town in a black cadillac

I remember when i gave you your first bat
its the time to bring that feeling back

I wanna Transylvanian christmas
like the ones we had back home
I wanna ride on a cute, cool sleigh
beneath the mistletoe
Because I'm homesick for the old country
and it never seems to snow around here
I wanna Transylvanian christmas
this year.

So Santa Claus is coming round tonight
when he gets to my house he's gonna get a fright

It's not that I'm a sick sadistic creep
it;s just that I'm so excited i cant sleep

I wanna Transylvanian christmas
like the ones we had back home
I wanna ride on a cute, cool sleigh
beneath the mistletoe
Because I'm homesick for the old country
and it never seems to snow around here
I wanna Transylvanian christmas
this year.


----------



## JBeukema (Dec 20, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SSXcWhCL0w[/ame]

We're gonna have a gothic christmas; that is what we'll do 
We're gonna have a gothic christmas; hope you'll have one too 
Santa's going to wear a black dress just for me and you. 
Santa's going to grunt in latin and slay a dragon or two. 

Rudolph, he will change his name 
'Cause rudolph just sounds pretty lame. 
Now we'll call him Ragnagord, the evil reindeer overlord. 
His nose it shall be red no more. 
It will be blackened to the core. 
His eyes will glow an evil glow to guide the chariot through the snow. 

We want to wish you a gothic christmas. 
We want to wish you a gothic christmas. 
We want to wish you a gothic christmas. 
We want to wish you a gothic christmas. 

We're gonna have a gothic christmas; that is what we'll do. 
We're gonna have a gothic christmas; hope you have one too. 

We want to wish you a gothic christmas. 
We want to wish you a gothic christmas. 
We want to wish you a gothic christmas. 
Hope you'll have a gothic christmas too.


----------



## JBeukema (Dec 20, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wskT6YfVB6E[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Dec 20, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksOCE5S_Bec&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 20, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A03tpV-70k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 20, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5LROczmJHg&feature=related[/ame]

I saw three ships come sailing in
On Christmas Day, on Christmas Day;
I saw three ships come sailing in
On Christmas Day in the morning.

Pray, wither sailed those ships all three,
On Christmas Day, on Christmas Day;
Pray, wither sailed those ships all three,
On Christmas Day in the morning.

O they sailed into Bethlehem,
On Christmas Day, on Christmas Day;
O they sailed into Bethlehem,
On Christmas Day in the morning.

And all the bells on earth shall ring,
On Christmas Day, on Christmas Day;
And all the bells on earth shall ring,
On Christmas Day in the morning.

And all the souls on earth shall sing,
On Christmas Day, on Christmas Day;
And all the souls on earth shall sing,
On Christmas Day in the morning.

Then let us all rejoice again,
On Christmas Day, on Christmas Day;
Then let us all rejoice again,
On Christmas Day in the morning

I saw three ships come sailing in
On Christmas Day, on Christmas Day;
I saw three ships come sailing in
On Christmas Day in the morning.

I saw three ships come sailing in
On Christmas Day, on Christmas Day;
I saw three ships come sailing in
On Christmas Day in the morning.


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 20, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toYx6y-RUgU&feature=related[/ame]

Ding Dong Merrily On High
The Christmas bells are ringing
Ding Dong joyously reply
The angels all a'singing
Gloria, Hosana In Excelsis

Ding Dong carol all the bells
Ring out the Christmas story
Ding Dong sound the good noels
G-d's son has come in glory
Gloria, Hosana In Excelsis

Ding Dong Merrily On High
The Christmas bells are ringing
Ding Dong joyously reply
The angels all a'singing
Gloria, Hosana In Excelsis


----------



## Oddball (Dec 20, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBLxfvACQhE[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 20, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQrdxtWgHbE[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 21, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO8NYJ0bZ1c[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 21, 2010)

AquaAthena said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQrdxtWgHbE



I rep you for this but they wont let me HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Valerie (Dec 21, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8jw-ifqwkM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 21, 2010)

Best Christmas thread ever


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 21, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Best Christmas thread ever



Just cuz we're music junkies.


----------



## JenT (Dec 21, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS USMB!
http://www.youtube.com/user/florinstreet?v=H10f2w7T5CU&feature=pyv&ad=7876011937&kw=christmas

[youtube]H10f2w7T5CU&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Oddball (Dec 22, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZyJCV_dyug[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 22, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR07r0ZMFb8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 22, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8qE6WQmNus[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 22, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9Dy-uj64DU[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 22, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1HmcvXFgaY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 22, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EREHNACd6nY[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 22, 2010)

***Merry Christmas*** to all my friends and acquaintances, at USMB. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkudhoujhUM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 22, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NZwWK3GXhg[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1thcJL_qwbY[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 22, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAW7kcEb6LE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 23, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6P3fCDQVMI[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 23, 2010)

AquaAthena said:


> ***Merry Christmas*** to all my friends and acquaintances, at USMB.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkudhoujhUM


Have a great one yourself.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 23, 2010)

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie9sY_zp9xg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 24, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNLWV53lwac[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 24, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahAdpMszGjk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 24, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryu1_NCCuY0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 24, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To0vDizpeRA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 24, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA8UHeoYHQM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 24, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPAOBN4Pt-Y[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 25, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kYEK-pxs_A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all. May you all have all you hope for, and appreciate what you have

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHioIlbnS_A[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 25, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ4u9Ku5vOQ[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 25, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjQhNYYAxyM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 25, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BYosSNY5gc[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas!   





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1aguHjgd8g&playnext=1&list=PL5A33691F26C09C71&index=1[/ame]


----------

